# My fish room



## ni317 (Jan 18, 2005)

Hello I want to do some thing like this or a while and desided my fish need a room safe from my kittys and my 4 year old that loves to treat my fish with his snacks and loves the look of hot wheels in the tanks It will take severl months and tons of hard work but I know I will be able to do it I have made it this far with my fish.
The room was my bedroom my ex was sleeping there till he moved and I am so use to sleeping on the couch that it don't bother me.
My tank stands will be wood and steel all painted to match when I get a larger home with a real fish room 
My bird and hamsters will be housed with my fish to keep my kittys out of the room and away from them I will be adding on to my tanks and fish I breed as room alowes as of now the fish tanks are all over my house but with the help of friends and family I will be moveing it all to 1 room as I have a number of tanks now and plan to add as many as I can and add to my bird I plan to bred her as she is very young and heathy.
I am starting off with moveing very thing out the bed is gone now as I have always hated it in the 1st place I will be leaveing my dresser as it will hold a 100gallon tank on top and I need room to put my cloths in there all the tanks will lined up along the walls except a tank in the middle for my black cons I am thinking 150 gallon as I have 2 pairs and in diffrnt tanks and 3 grow outs that will free up tanks for my other fish and will give me more room to add on to my types of fish.
1 thing I have to keep in mind is I am short (only 5') so every thing will be spical made for me and my heght I am haveing a step up made that give me 6 extra inchs but that still not a hole lot.
I will be useing hang off the back filters for the fish that are larger and in grow out.I am looking at large air pumps to run the room and help keep the number of things pluged up down.
For my Show guppies I am useing box filters and air stones so I don't lose as many fry The shelf for them holds 20 tanks and there 10 gallon tanks I have 10 trios I will have 10 tanks for each and then 10 for grow out tanks for fry.
My 1st thing to go in there is my 20 show guppy tanks as I am newly setting them up I will be taking every thing off 1 wall as it is as tall as me and 110 inchs long so thats 1 wall taken for the most part I may be able to put some more 10 gallon tanks next to it but that will be it It is built out of wood and painted a light purple(my fav color) it will take a large air pump to run it.
Next will be my 55's I have 2.1 with fish in it and 1 that needs to be fixed I will be doing that soon as I need more room for my pink cons and on the bottom I will put my 20 gallon tanks I am haveing it built out of steel and a friend is welding it for me and he get all the steel from a closed down plant for free I just have to buy the supplies for him to build it The tanks all have filters and heat now except the broken tank but I will order them when I see if the tank will ever hold water agine If it don't then I will find a nother critter to put in it.I will be getting a nother large air pump for them for the bubblers and stones.
I will have a nother built for my 30 gallon and it will be long enuff to hold 2 side by side and will have my tall 30 under it and will add another tank size unsure yet as I am desideing what I want to add to my breeding.The 1 30 gallon I have now that has black cons in grow out will go to my mollies and the tank beside it will be a grow out for them and the tanks under are yet to be desided.
I have a few other tanks of diffrent sizes and will have shelfs for the built out of wood The tanks are all small 5gallon and under I may add a few more bettas as I love to just look at them and if room comes up I am get some good 1s and breed them.
I am thinking of adding endlers and a nother kind of cichlid I am still looking at sites and going back a forth on what I want keep the kinds of fish I know so it will be a cent amracin type of Cichlid and a nother liveberaing fish 
Well that all for now I will start adding pics and updates soon 
Diana 
2 kids,1dog,2cats,4 hamsters and 1female parakeet and my fish


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Putting a lot of tanks into a "normal" room in the house produces a huge amount of humidity so you will have to plan on a way to deal with that. Houses were not built to have that much moisture in the air so damage and mold can be a very real problem. Also water spilled on the floor can be a problem. If you have carpet in that room take it out now and put down something more water friendly. If you have wood under what ever you have on the floor it can also be damaged. If your lucky you have a cement underfloor. You might want to buy a wet/dry vac if you don't already have one to deal with the tank overflows,spilled buckets,etc. They will happen !!! I know all this from my own fishroom over the years. I finally bought a house and built my own fishroom in the basement w/ hot & cold running water and a floor drain. Good luck on your new business.


RC


----------



## ni317 (Jan 18, 2005)

I have a shop vac now my house is rented so no carpit can come up but I have plastic crapit savers down thats skid proof now I am use spils as for the floor I talked with the landlord and put 20 4x4's under the floor to support it and I keep the window cracked a bit and a fan running at all times and the room is still very toasty warm also the heat in this house keeps the air very dry all the time untill thsi year I ran humidafiers at all times so I know all that can happen and I am ready for anything I have been planing this for 2 months sence my ex moved out.
I have deside I am going to get endlers and will be seting up a nother tank for them but all in time.
Diana


----------



## ni317 (Jan 18, 2005)

Well it looks like my steel stands for the 55's and 20 will not be happning my father came in to day from a sale in Nashville with a tralier loaded with 2x12's and 2x8 all 10 foot or longer I have to get more paint but wil be assmbling it tommorw wether permitting and the Tv in the shop works I can't miss the race LOL it will still hold 2 55 gallon tanks and 4 20g under the bottom all I have to do is come up with 1 more 55 gallon and looks like it will be going to my pink cons I ended up with 5 pairs out of just buying 10 fish I may sell off 2 of the pairs as my black cons have huge numbers and I plan these guys to do the same also My father also tryed to get me 100 gallon tank but on close inspection if had a nasty crack in the bottom but I have sold it to a friend that breedes rat for snake feeders also I have orderd my Purple Moscows there very young and will do ok in a 5 gallon tank till I can get a good set up for them as well.I hope to add pics soon my mom is getting me a dig cam for my birthday in 2 months to take better fish pics I just wish my guppy tanks had lights in them
Diana Adding tanks faster and faster 
2 kids 5 and 4 
2 parkeets Male and female 
4 hamsters with babys 
2 cats 
1 dog


----------



## ni317 (Jan 18, 2005)

Update I have my purple Moscows there young and will be a few months befor I get fry but I gave them a 20 gallon tank and the lady was so nice and send me extras My 55/20 stand is on hold I have a huge air pump and it was on the floor in the room and I finly hit it hard enuff to brake my big toe but my bestfrend and my sister and going to help me with my tanks till my toe feels better I just hope they don,t suck up fry trying to clean the tanks The guppy set up only has room light it may get fun.Also I ended up selling 2 pairs of my pink cons but I am still on the hunt for endlers I have 2 freed up 10 gallons as I desided to give the purple moscows my extra 20 gallon to give them a huge jump in growing Diana


----------



## ni317 (Jan 18, 2005)

I got my angels 2 weeks ago the marble pair has spawend twice but looks there bothing to be flops I also go 2 kio angels but the guy meesed up and sent 2 feale but thsi weekend I go pick up 2 more ot hopefull get at least 1 pair I would really like 2 but being there huge I may run out of grow out for them.
I am not going to be ading much more to the room here I have deside to look for a larger home I have 2 kids that are girl/boy and they need there own rooms and I have a small zoo of other critters also 
I got a huge suprize also I met a guy last summer and we have started dateing agine and OMG he asked me to marry him I told he no way but he told me to just take my time He know what I dealt with last year with my ex and is being very under \standing of how I am feeling 
I will keep you up date on everything and any new fish I am adding I know I will be getting more guppies and found some one with endlers so I will still be posting Diana


----------

